# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Tanzania safaris

## Africa

Enjoy your days in Tanzania safaris for the exicting life. It is one of the best destinations in Africa to spend your holidays. Spend your days with an wild animals and add the unforgetable moment in your life. You can find densely wooded park, famous for its tree-climbing lion, and other wildlife from giraffe, buffalo and elephant to the 440 different bird species and many more. You can natural and its beauty here. So, don't forget to visit Tanzania safaris.

----------


## GFI

Tanzania is one of the best places of Africa for safari. I went so many times Tanzania in Zanzibar Island I enjoyed very much especially for safari and I also recommend you to visit there I hope you enjoy very much.

----------


## kingboom

Tanzania safari vacation packages take you on a voyage through legends of Great White Hunters and the intrepid explorers of the past. Tanzania, the largest country in East Africa, offers possibly the ultimate exotic adventure, in a spectacular world.Tanzania Wildlife Safaris is a comprehensive internet travel and tour information guide on Tanzania safaris, tours, holidays, adventure travel and affordable getaways to all the national parks of Tanzania's world famous northern circuit.anzania safaris website at your leisure and let us help to plan your dream Tanzania safaris holiday. Detailed tour itineraries, useful links, travel tips and information, will further assist you in planning an affordable but quality Tanzania safaris holiday or wildlife tour into Africa. We can assist you, whether you are considering game safaris, wildlife tours, adventure travel holidays or just a reservation at a safari lodge in one of Tanzania's great northern circuit's national parks.A Tanzania Safari rivals safaris in any other country in Africa in terms of sheer wilderness and volume of wildlife. Between all of us at Natural High we have guided safaris throughout the country, managed some of its very best safari camps and flown all over it as safari bush pilots.

----------


## josefpeter

A Safari vacation in Tanzania - adventure travel experience for a life time::A Tanzania Safari with Wild Things provides you with the ultimate Tanzanian holiday. Experience Tanzania's rich diversity of wildlife, culture, history and activities. Whether you decide upon: a luxury lodge safari to Ngorongoro Crater, climbing Tanzania's Mount Kilimanjaro, relaxing on superb Zanzibar Beaches, or a hot air balloon Serengeti Safari, you will have an unforgettable experience.
An African Safari ("Safari" means travel in the Swahili language) allows you to explore an astonishing diversity of landscapes, abundant wildlife and fascinating cultures in Tanzania while visiting the famous National Parks within Northern Tanzania (Tanzania map). The vast open plain of Serengeti with the largest concentration of wildlife in the world and famous for annual wildlife migration, Africa's Eden the unique Ngorongoro Crater, the spectacular Lake Manyara National Park in the Great Rift Valley with its tree climbing Lion, Tarangire National Park, famous for its eco system with huge Baobab trees and large herds of Elephants and Arusha National Parks hidden treasure on the foothills of Volcanic Mount Meru will make your visit to East Africa unforgettable. A Kilimanjaro climb is one of the most exciting experiences when you travel in Africa.

----------


## donal

Tanzania Safari - a guide!

Tanzania is justifiably famous as one of Africa's best game viewing locations, and thus one of the best countries in Africa in which to take a safari. However, as well as the world famous parks like the Ngorongoro Crater and the Serengeti there are some less visited gems in the south of Tanzania, such as the Selous and Ruaha. The nature of a safari in the North and the South of the country is completely different, and to this end we have tried to summarise the differences, but we strongly recommend that you call through to discuss with us the best option for your Tanzania safari

Tanzania Safari in the North of Tanzania

The Parks of the north include the Serengeti, Ngorongoro Crater, Lake Manyara, Tarangire) incorporates some of the finest wildlife viewing in Africa, and safaris here are memorably rewarding.

This region has a natural abundance of wildlife, and protects the migration of millions of animals each year. How to take a safari here depends on your personal preference; this vast area may be explored by driving between each lodge, or as a flying circuit. Accommodation choices include staying in mobile or permanent tented camps, lodges, large hotels, or a combination of all of all.

Tanzania Safari - Driving Safari in the North
Historically, the massive circuit of National Parks in the North was visited as a driving safari, in which you would arrive at your chosen lodge with your own vehicle, driver and guide (as the hotels do not have their own vehicles). If driving these distances is what you want then we strongly recommend a private Land Rover safaris with your own highly experienced driver-guide.

A mobile driving safari often starts in the hillsides around Arusha, and can include all the parks above, allowing you to really experience the whole range of landscapes and accommodation options, including some tented and some lodge nights. The minimum recommended time for this is 5 nights, although 6 to 8 are strongly recommended, with the majority of time spent in the Serengeti.

Tanzania Safari - Flying Safari in the North
There are nowadays many opportunities to fly directly in to the best of the Northern Parks. The excellent lodges run by CCA, (Klein's, Grumeti, Lake Manyara Tree Lodge, Ngorongoro Crater Lodge), may be linked on a flying circuit, or alternatively you can now track the path of the migration by staying at seasonal mobile luxury tented camps, such as those run by Nomad's, Asilia and Serian. All these smaller lodges have their own safari vehicles

A Tanzania Safari in the South of Tanzania

Unlike the Safaris in the North, the South of the country is far less visited and touristy. All the camps are small and intimate (usually about 8 rooms) and allow great walking safaris, and in the Selous also boating safaris

Southern Tanzania - the Parks
Southern safaris incorporate the Selous and Ruaha, whilst the more expensive Western areas are Katavi and Mahale.
All of the parks in the South have far less rigorous regulations than those in the North, allowing open-sided vehicles, walking the animal trails, or sailing softly along the waterways of the Selous.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

May is low period in Tanzania, you should get better cost. at least US$1636 for all evening in Sopa or US$1890 for all evening in Serena especially when you are in number of 5 individuals. If you sufficient you can add times but also liven your Opera with more actions than add times, may be add evening activity generate or going for walks Opera and many more.


New York City Hotel

----------


## pionjen

Tanzania is one of the best places for African Safari. I went so often in Zanzibar Island of Tanzania pleasure especially for Safari, and also recommend you visit there I hope you enjoy so much.

----------


## davidsmith36

From my first discussion with our specialist, I knew I was in great hands. She set my brain calm with respect to solo go on the opposite side of the world and helped me set up an excursion that made recollections to endure forever. Not just was the outing intended for mind boggling natural life seeing however what likewise amazed and charmed me were the minutes put aside to get the opportunity to interface with and meet local people. My collaborations with all at this travel office were enlightening. No question was left unanswered. I'm almost certain my group gave back a cancel amid hours. Discuss well beyond!

----------

